

Urine, the IRS, and She's Just a Smalltown Girl - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/08/urine-the-irs-and-shes-just-a-small-town-girl/

======
hammock
That was such an entertaining read. I love your writing style. Fast pace,
short sentences, and well-framed details.

